# Juwelier Skillplaner



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. Mai 2008)

Finde atm keine Skillplaner..finde das Juwi der schwerste Beruf zum skillen ist <.< Daher machens auch kaum welche....


----------



## Wiesenputz (6. Mai 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Finde atm keine Skillplaner..finde das Juwi der schwerste Beruf zum skillen ist <.< Daher machens auch kaum welche....



Du findest keinen Skillplaner? Dann schau mal im offizielen WoW Forum unter Berufe. Da ist ein guter drin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der schwerste zum skillen ist bestimmt nicht der Juwelier. Hast du dir mal eine gute Vorlage gekauft, skillst du und bekommst sogar noch TG dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

